# Question about "nanners" and Hermies



## bigdrov1x (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a purple Kush that is in day 42 of flowering.  My last crop was lightly seeded due to a light problem with my last grow ( they were stressed as well).  I was not worried aboiut hermies because I have never had that problem before.  I check my plants every day now looking at the buds for signs of "nanners'.  I found some growth on one bud that when viewed closely looks like a bunch of bannanas.  This growth is about the size of a calyx, so it is relatively small.  I have only found two instances of this.  The first one I removed with tweezers.  The second one I have left alone to see what it develops into.  All of the pictures online that I have seen of "nanners" shows like a one banana growth. Do nanners grow by one apiece, or do they grow in a bunch of bananas?  Or is that how calyxes burst open?  The plants are late in flowering and are already showing some orange hairs.  I would show pictures, but my camera sucks, and the growth is smaller than a calyx.  Do hermies spit out nanners from the calyx?  I have seen many posts of pictures of hermies, but they have all been in the way late stages, like a huge male part protruding out of the bud.  I would not mind seeing a few diagrams showing how they form in the earlier stages?  Anyways I appreciate all insight into this matter.  Thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 28, 2011)

They can be either way.  If you have a nanner looking thing, it is probably a nanner.  Are these plants from the same seeds or mother plant as the last crop that hermied?


----------



## Locked (Jan 28, 2011)

If you are seeing bannanas on a female plant then I wld think you are most certainly dealing with a hermaphrodite plant...


----------



## Double Zero (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi mate, i wouldn't worry too much about nana's on a female plant to be fair (well if it's only the odd one or two lol) a plant female or regular can throw out nana's due to stress, the plant does this do preserve itself and wanting to live on, if it was a true hermie you would have female flower's and many a big arse male pollen sack, so i wouldn't worry to be fair

Peace
DZ


----------



## Jericho (Jan 28, 2011)

Double Zero said:
			
		

> Hi mate, i wouldn't worry too much about nana's on a female plant to be fair (well if it's only the odd one or two lol) a plant female or regular can throw out nana's due to stress, the plant does this do preserve itself and wanting to live on, if it was a true hermie you would have female flower's and many a big arse male pollen sack, so i wouldn't worry to be fair
> 
> Peace
> DZ



I do not understand how you can tell someone not to worry about nanners on a female plant. If not spotted and disposed off asap then it could pollinate his entire grow. Even if a plant is stressed to hermie it can still pollinate a grow. 

If it looks like a nanner then i suggest you either quarantine it  until you know for sure or try and find out asap.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 28, 2011)

:yeahthat: 

eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 28, 2011)

Why take the chance of seeding you other plants if it is nanners I would do away with the plant and any clone from it. your just asking for seeded crops down the line if you don't


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 28, 2011)

There is no such thing as "a little hermie", just as there is no such thing as a little pregnant.  A hermie is a hermie, regardless of how many nanners it throws and when.  I would be very concerned about nanners, especially if you have other females in there.  I also do not believe that it is enough to quarantine it.  If it is a hermie, the pollen can and will travel on your hair, your clothes, your pets, etc, etc.  And to make matters worse, hermies create hermies, so any seeds created are worthless.


----------



## Double Zero (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok then, just to clear up where i was coming from and of course i am talking about my personal experience so can only speak for me.
I regulary run around 8 diff strains at a time, over my last few grows i have noticed on 3 diff strains from diff seedbanks a couple of little nana's, now these little nana's I my self am not worried about, the amount of pollen in a little nana is tiny, granted the 3 said plants did throw out a couple of seeds which of course are worthless and go straight in the bin BUT nothing else in the groom was pollenated i even purposly put another none nana throwing out strain right next to one of these 3 strains and no pollen made it to the plant, hence i say i realy wouldn't worry about finding a little nana on a plant but of course i am talking from my own experience and was just sharing my view as that is what forums is all about, or am i wrong?
You ask a question you get the feedback and it is down to the individual what he takes from the answers. So in my opinion throwing out a little nana does not warrant destroying a plant, i have run my 3 nana throwing out plant's for 4 cycles now with no prob and the bud is fine, the only diff now is i know what to look for on them and try to pull the nana's off but like i said i'm not that bothered about them

Peace
DZ


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 29, 2011)

Double Zero said:
			
		

> I am talking from my own experience and was just sharing my view as that is what forums is all about, or am i wrong?
> You ask a question you get the feedback and it is down to the individual what he takes from the answers.



You are not wrong DZ.

This is exactly what the forum is for 

eace:


----------



## Jericho (Jan 29, 2011)

Double Zero said:
			
		

> Ok then, just to clear up where i was coming from and of course i am talking about my personal experience so can only speak for me.
> I regulary run around 8 diff strains at a time, over my last few grows i have noticed on 3 diff strains from diff seedbanks a couple of little nana's, now these little nana's I my self am not worried about, the amount of pollen in a little nana is tiny, granted the 3 said plants did throw out a couple of seeds which of course are worthless and go straight in the bin BUT nothing else in the groom was pollenated i even purposly put another none nana throwing out strain right next to one of these 3 strains and no pollen made it to the plant, hence i say i realy wouldn't worry about finding a little nana on a plant but of course i am talking from my own experience and was just sharing my view as that is what forums is all about, or am i wrong?
> You ask a question you get the feedback and it is down to the individual what he takes from the answers. So in my opinion throwing out a little nana does not warrant destroying a plant, i have run my 3 nana throwing out plant's for 4 cycles now with no prob and the bud is fine, the only diff now is i know what to look for on them and try to pull the nana's off but like i said i'm not that bothered about them
> 
> ...


Open forum you may advise as you like. Just make sure that the member is aware of all the possibilities. 
If he is wanting to Grow bud to its potential then having some of the buds seeded is going to effect that. Once the plant does start to grow seeds the trich production comes secondary to that, there for the quality of the bud is going to be effected. 
It is great that you had good experiences with a hermie how ever i have seen grows of about 5-6 plants get seeded due to one plant being stressed to hermie. The amount of pollen from one sack is not so small that it wouldn't effect the quality of one of there plants.
If this is read in a bad way i apologise its JMO that if your going to make a comment like that the negatives should be given as well.


----------

